# New Smyrna Beach needs your help!!



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Beach driving need your help all, please sign petition for beach driving.
http://www.keepsmyrnabeachdriving.org
Thanks all


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Bb,

Signed petition. Recommend this post be also placed on P&S shore access/issues board  

`bucket


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*Beach driving*

Diddo's.........


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry, Beachbms, but I disagree. I surfed and fished in New Smyrna for 10 years and I *hate* cars on the beaches. Beaches are for fishermen and bikinis. Cars are for roads and tracks.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Done deal BB,*

....Tightlines


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

yes mullit, but if you knew the area there is no parking anywhere to provide acess to the beach. If we lose driving on the beach, we lose access to the beach. The beach then will be for condo owners only.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Sounds like you need a petition for parking spots not a place to drive.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Beachbms,

I agree with flistell. I don't want to kill access. That hurts everyone. There's gotta be a way to solve the problem without beach driving. Having young'uns on the beach with cars and trucks is a bad mix. A few years back when they limited parts of NSB to be "no motor zones," that's where we went.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, each to his own, at the moment there is hundreds of miles of beach in Florida where there are no cars, why get rid of one that does because of a few when they can go to beaches that don't have cars. I have tried to go to the west coast and get on the beach .......... go try it and tell me about parking. Try to get into Canaveral seashore north (Apollo) on a saturday or Sunday afternoon.......... imposable, without waiting in your car for a hour in line. if you think there is an alliterative then spell it out. The problem is they will take away the beach first then say .........oh what are we going to do about parking........tear down condos .......I don't think so. It is nice to hear the other side of the story, but please give the other side of the story and the alliteratives. my last post on the subject ....... happy fishing all.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Let me get this right--the way you solve lack of parking in a big city is to let people drive on the sidewalks.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*have you ever been to......*

South Philadelphia?


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

They gotta beach in Philly?

HaHaHa!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*No.......*

but they drive and park on the sidewalks


----------



## MIKESHEREE (Nov 4, 2003)

Years ago I was associate medical examiner for Volusia County. After you've done an autopsy on a little kid killed by a car on the beach, you don't think beach driving is a very hot idea.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

> Years ago I was associate medical examiner for Volusia County. After you've done an autopsy on a little kid killed by a car on the beach, you don't think beach driving is a very hot idea.


I know I said it was my last post, but I couldn't help but have to comment on this post. Cars do not kill kids, it is that simple. What does kill kids is bad parenting. If you really want to help, help parents by holding parenting classes, and show them how to watch and take care of there children. If you wanted to use that ideology you could go as far to say ... the beach is bad it kills kids, by pulling them out in its surf and drowning them. So therefore we should ban the beach. ...........


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Link*

does not work for me.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Found it*

and signed it.


----------

